# SCS Easter Egg Hunt



## Eli Apperson (Mar 26, 2021)

Here we can share what we find for the SCS Egg Hunt:
So Far:
Tier 1: Our Story
Tier 2: Preowned
Tier 3: Comet Lube
Tier 4: Jperm Mini mat
Tier 5: Right on the Golden Egg in the start up page

Link Here:








SpeedCubeShop


Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Scollier (Mar 26, 2021)

Tier 1: "Our Story" page


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Tier 1: "Our Story" page


Thxs. Does anyone have 2 or 3?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

this is useless. There is already one


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> this is useless. There is already one


Ohh i didn't know that...

Where is it?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

thats ok,








Speedcubeshop Scavenger Hunt 2021


Have any of you found the images for the scavenger hunt? I have found the pot of gold, on the "Our Story" page of the website at the bottom. It redeems you a free $2.00 GAN cube bag with your next order so I'm not going to redeem it haha. Have you found any of the other images? Please let me know!




www.speedsolving.com






CubableYT said:


> Where is it?





CubableYT said:


> Ohh i didn't know that...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats ok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was for the St Patrick's day hunt.


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats ok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same hunt?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> is that the same hunt?


No


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 27, 2021)

Number 3 is on the preowned page


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

whoops sorry.


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 27, 2021)

I can not find 2


----------



## virginia (Mar 27, 2021)

It’s cosmic lube I found it yesterday


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah, egg 2 is on specifically on the description of comet


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 27, 2021)

thanks


----------



## virginia (Mar 27, 2021)

Oops yeah I meant comet lube. I never know the difference between those lubes anyway lol


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 27, 2021)

ya


----------



## ccfdude (Mar 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Thxs. Does anyone have 2 or 3?


2 is on Comet Lube and 3 is on Pre-Owned page.


----------

